# HPX-T Trolling Motor Q



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have everything to install a 12v trolling motor on mine, just haven’t done it yet. When I do I will be making it all removeable including the battery. It will go in a battery box and ride under the casting platform so when I remove the motor the battery goes with it. No holes through the deck and when I want to go minimalistic I can.
And to answer your question yes I do believe a 55 pound thrust 12 volt will be fine for creeks etc. I don’t see any reason a man would need a 24v on a 16’9” skiff as light as ours unless using it a lot in open water and super windy conditions which is not really what these poling skiffs were made for.


----------



## bcastleb (Jan 24, 2018)

I actually have thought about doing the exact same thing, battery under the poling platform and the previous owner had an adapter plate mounted on the rear deck for I assume some sort of kicker mount to mount a trolling motor to.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bcastleb said:


> I actually have thought about doing the exact same thing, battery under the poling platform and the previous owner had an adapter plate mounted on the rear deck for I assume some sort of kicker mount to mount a trolling motor to.


It makes the most sense for the way I fish because 9-10 months out of the year I don’t need a trolling motor, only in a month or two in winter when fishing deep holes will I ever use it.


----------



## bcastleb (Jan 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It makes the most sense for the way I fish because 9-10 months out of the year I don’t need a trolling motor, only in a month or two in winter when fishing deep holes will I ever use it.


That’s my only issue, I use a trolling motor almost every time I go out, some days it may not be that much but some days it is


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

bcastleb said:


> That’s my only issue, I use a trolling motor almost every time I go out, some days it may not be that much but some days it is


My buddy has a ‘13 HPX-T with a MK 80 and only two batteries in the console.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I've got basically the same boat, an 08 Tailfisher.
The previous owner installed a 24v XI-5 and placed the batteries and a charger in the front hatch.
It sits in a starboard box with removable lid. 
The way it was installed takes up some room, but everything stays completely dry and all wiring is covered at all times. 
Does the boat need a 24v system? Probably not, but I've never run the batteries completely down. 
I'll try to post up a pic later today if you would like to see the install


----------



## bcastleb (Jan 24, 2018)

Mike C said:


> I've got basically the same boat, an 08 Tailfisher.
> The previous owner installed a 24v XI-5 and placed the batteries and a charger in the front hatch.
> It sits in a starboard box with removable lid.
> The way it was installed takes up some room, but everything stays completely dry and all wiring is covered at all times.
> ...


Yes Please! Pics. Thanks


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I run the trailer park version of this skiff (Pathy 17T) and I run a 12v 55lb thrust trolling motor on a small Odyssey PC 1200 battery. I've never really had an issue with available thrust or battery run time.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

@SomaliPirate 
I think the Oddesy batteries are a big factor in run time. They seem to be a great product. 

@bcastleb 
Here are a couple of pics. 
The system works great. 
I think if I were to rework it, I would place the batteries in a left, right configuration like the gas tank. I think it would save a bunch of room and keep the CG a little more aft. 
Either way, it works and I'm probably gonna leave it as is.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mike C said:


> @SomaliPirate
> I think the Oddesy batteries are a big factor in run time. They seem to be a great product.
> 
> @bcastleb
> ...


Agreed. I have two Odysseys on the boat and I love them. I don't think I'd ever go to a different battery.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I've rigged a couple HPX-Ts with trolling motors. On mine I ended up with two motors - a 12v bow mount on a quick release and a 24v stern mount on a Birdsall mount. Both were wired to the front hatch.

The original fuel tank had a starboard type material with carpet on top and I mounted the batteries on there. Once I replaced the fuel tank I left the aluminum tank exposed and built a battery tray from some Ipe scrap. I used Optimas so I could mount them sideways to fit under the hatch lid.

The 12v was fine for most fishing, but if we were chasing tarpon on the beachfront and using the motor hard it would only last 2.5-3 hours - that's why I ended up adding the 24v stern mount and a second battery. iPilots were just coming on the scene then.

On my cousin's boat we put a 24v iPilot up front - explored putting the the batteries in the rear hatch but the bucket is pretty flimsy as you noted. I had some foam core glassed on either side I cut a platform lid from and was going to use the scraps to build supports under the rear hatch bucket and try the batteries back there but we never got around to that.

Depending on your intended use the 12v is probably sufficient and saves battery weight and cost. One battery in the front hatch seemed okay but two big batteries definitely affected the running and poling attitude. If I were still running an HPX-T I would have a 24v iPilot up front on a quick release and I would probably break down and spring for lithium ion batteries for the sake of weight. I would probably put a second puck on the rear deck so I could store the motor there when not using - sometimes I want a motor in the AM for snook, jacks, etc. and then want to pole for slot reds in the late morning/afternoon and don't like having the motor in the way.


----------



## bcastleb (Jan 24, 2018)

Good info, mine still has the starboard cover in the front hatch. I’ve got it down to two options, I’m either going to buy one 24v lithium and put it and my cranking battery under the console or mount one battery up front for starting and run two wires back to a battery switch and put my two trolling motor batteries under the console. I think if I’m going to spend over $1000 on a trolling motor then I definitely want it to have enough power for whatever I decide to use it for, so I think a 24v is a must.


----------

